# Suydam roll film adapter & Zeiss Ikon Nixe 551/6



## Bill Quinn (Mar 23, 2015)

I think I made a mistake, I purchase at a second hand place a Suydam's Roll Film Adapter in the box with instruction book. Thinking I could put it on the back of my Zeiss Ikon Nixe 551/6.  The adapter is too small to fit on the Zeiss.  Am I missing a part of Suydam or Zeiss  that hold the adapter to the back of the Zeiss camera? Stamp on the Suydam's box is "No. 109R  For 6.5X9 CM European Type Cameras". I wanted to use 120mm film in the Zeiss. 122 film is a think of the past. I don't want a Zeiss "wall hanger" camera. Wall hanger  I don't keep.


----------

